# Rabbit hunting with rcc Pegasus



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Catapult- custom rcc Pegasus
Elastic -.040 latex 
Pouch-rayshot
Ammo-3/8 steel


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like half your frame has a cloaking device


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Looks like half your frame has a cloaking device


Haha took me a second there thinking "what is actually happening" confused.com

Nice kill

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice looking supper. Beautiful frame!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> Looks like half your frame has a cloaking device


It's a wizard Harry! Lol


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Ukprelude said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like half your frame has a cloaking device
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad you are doing well


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice picture looks like the rabbit committed suicide the way you posed the slingshot under his arm lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wonderful kill man, I think that's the first time I've seen you using flats. Gotta love that natural latex.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

nice shot, I love that frame good to see them used. Always see them in display cases.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Good shooting, I find rabbits tricky sods. Get in close, line up the shot and then it sods of normally lol.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice bunny!!
Love the frame too...good shooting!

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------

